# What is your zodiac sign?



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Let's find out the shyest zodiac sign.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Virgo here!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

virgo too


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Cancer. Very fitting. I am a tumorous growth on the colon of humanity.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

why did not you vote cancer?

No way, every person is valuable in the society


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was on my way to vote.... I'm slow. I'm over 90 years old.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Scorpio.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I was born on the 21st of May, so I'm a Taurus/Gemini cusp.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> I was born on the 21st of May, so I'm a Taurus/Gemini cusp.


I am sorry buddy, you should have waited one more day and you would be just fine without any shy taurus effect

and how come there is no libra male or female. I am sure they are at a party or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geminids REPRESENT! :lol


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Drella said:


> Cancer. Very fitting. I am a tumorous growth on the colon of humanity.


Cancer, me too! we can be tumorous growths on humanity together!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Aries with Aries rising sign here. I think my moon sign if Pisces.

I think I just missed out on being a 666. Being that I was born at 6 a.m. on the 6th day of the 4th month of the year. ...close but oh well.


----------



## Flynn (Oct 21, 2008)

Another Taurus/Gemini cusp - 21st May


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Taurus


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm a Leo..seee I NEED attention...GRRRRRR


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

First pisces what whatttt


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Taurus


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

capricorn


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just say gemini but geez two other ppl here were born on May 21?! That's so cool


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Pisces here


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I am a fluffy ram.
Fluffy~


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Taurus, cuz 'I'm full of bull.' :duck


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Gemini


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The old board had the option of showing what our sign was. 

I'm an Aries.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Virgo


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> Let's find out the shyest zodiac sign. My favorites are virgo and taurus.
> 
> And I extend greetings and appreciation to the Libra females


Hey! I'm an ARIES. 

As far as "shyest" zodiac sign... its too complicated to label one sun sign as the "shyest." This is because a lot more goes into your personality than your sun sign. If you know the exact time of your birth, go here:

http://www.alabe.com/freechart/

and enter your info, its very interesting. Your rising sign, for example, can have a lot more impact on your life than your sun sign.

See, I'm an Aries, typically supposed to be very outgoing, which I can be, in the right setting. BUT my rising sign is VIRGO which makes me very shy around a lot of ppl.

Then there is your moon sign which affects your emotions...etc.... there is a lot to it.

Then let go of astrology and add other natural influences and you got a whole mess of factors.

But I love birth chart stuff. I found mine very accurate.:yes


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Yup, I agree with Coco, I'm Aries, but my rising sign's Taurus. ^__^

To add on, the constellation alignments are scientifically outdated. I relate more towards Sidereal astrology and that other one with a 13th sign called Ophiuchus. There are so many other systems besides those too. You will NEVER know your true self <insert creepy laughter here>. Just kidding, don't let the stars rule over you. ;P

Excuse the astrology nerd, I used to obsess over these things. xD


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a Taurus.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm an Aries.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

Leo!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm scorpio


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kee said:


> Yup, I agree with Coco, I'm Aries, but my rising sign's Taurus. ^__^
> 
> ... don't let the stars rule over you. ;P
> 
> Excuse the astrology nerd, I used to obsess over these things. xD


No, I'd never do that. I just like having it as a general reference. I don't let it rule me. Instead I try to learn a bit from it. I also like Greek Mythogy. That is something I'd like to learn more about. Very intriguing.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Aquarius.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Scorpio*


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Leo/Virgo cusp.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Im a Pisces


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Capricorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sagittarius


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geminis are supposed to rule this poll like at SAS Friends. It is disgusting how much of a majority we are.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gem


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Leo..attention seeker I am not.


(ok..perhaps on the forum itself )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to point out some things I've also read and noticed to me true for the most part, at least for myself.

For example my fellow fire signs and I tend to get along great. (Aries, Sags and Leo) I really love Sags and Leos.

My brother is a Gemini, which I find I get along with Gemini's quite well too, they tend to have a good sense of humour.

Libras, like my sister, are just great to be around.

I do think some signs tend to get along better than others, its not a strict rule though, of course.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

Gemini. Almost makes sense. There's normal me, and insane me LOL!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm a Taurus. I was also an ox in your other poll so I'm not sure if that's supposed to mean anything. Maybe that I'm really stubborn?


----------



## Lydia (Oct 18, 2008)

Taurus for me. Go earth signs. <3


----------



## hms (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm a virgo with cancer rising.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

As a taurus it did not surprise me that we are the leader of this poll Even our celebrities are shy, beckham blushes all the time and it is hard to hear when he speaks. Even al pacino
I read once he was used get wasted before movie premieres and took him long time to attend to talk shows.

But it surprised me to see aries, leo and gemini.

Aries is known for leadership and courage.

Leos always like to be in front of people, getting attention. 

Geminis have the best sense of humour and the fastest mind so I would think they are very good in social life. 

So zodiac signs sometimes fit sometimes don't. Maybe the rising sign is more important...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"The Ascendant (or rising sign) is often considered the mask one wears when meeting others. Perhaps it is most aptly thought of as the automatic responses to one's environment. The Ascendant shows our natural defenses and how we cope with day-to-day issues. The energies of the sign and condition of the Ascendant are most overt and obvious to others. The Ascendant shows an individual's first, natural reaction to new people and situations."

My rising sign: Virgo

People with Virgo rising are often a little understated in their personal mannerisms and appearance, although a lot depends on the position of Mercury (the ruling planet of Virgo) in the chart. Generally, there is an intelligent and reserved aura about Virgo rising individuals that is unmistakable. These are actually somewhat shy people who need time to analyze things around them before they warm up to both situations and people. This quality can be received exactly as that, or it can be received as a rather stand-offish, cool, and even critical manner (depending on the audience).

One of the biggest personality traits of this position is body-awareness. People with Virgo ascendants are sensitive to any discomfort or other signals their body gives them. Many are especially interested and concerned with physical health, and some are attracted to mind-body awareness exercises such as yoga. Virgo rising people are often rather particular about food. Although some have good appetites, there can be an unmistakable pickiness about what they put in and on their bodies.

(I LOVE YOGA)

Virgo ascendant natives have a tendency to worry a lot, especially when confronted with new situations.

Many people with this position have a tendency to attract (or be attracted to) people who need help.

There's a quiet charm to many Virgo rising people. Once they have the chance to warm up to new people and situations, you'll find they have a lot to offer."


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Taurus


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm a proud Aries woman! :boogie


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Leo.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

im a gemini


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a Virgo.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> "The Ascendant (or rising sign) is often considered the mask one wears when meeting others. Perhaps it is most aptly thought of as the automatic responses to one's environment. The Ascendant shows our natural defenses and how we cope with day-to-day issues. The energies of the sign and condition of the Ascendant are most overt and obvious to others. The Ascendant shows an individual's first, natural reaction to new people and situations."


The ascendant does have a more powerful effect than our sun sign, at least as far as our social lives go.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I also wonder but do you mean the distribution in US or in the world because many people including me are from different countries.

About ascendant, maybe the combination is more important. But if ascendant is more important I would be glad. 

My rising sign is capricorn. So I may become more social after 30, like the capricorns 

I would like to know the ascendants too actually especially people with aries and Leo signs. It seems that a virgo or taurus sign can make an aries or leo anxious. 

Mine is bad, capricorns are affected by saturn(saturnine, worrysome). Although they get social after their 30. 

I am 27 now so 3 more years and I am done


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cancer here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

proximo20 said:


> I also wonder but do you mean the distribution in US or in the world because many people including me are from different countries.
> 
> About ascendant, maybe the combination is more important. But if ascendant is more important I would be glad.
> 
> ...


haha yay! Hope that works 

For sure its the combination that has a big influence. As does our moon sign too, actually.

I'm Aries Sun
Virgo rising (shy, cares a lot about how they appear to others, very aware of their body)
Scorpio moon (emotional)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm a Libra. Librans tend to be social and I guess I am. That could be a reason why I don't always appear so shy.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a libra.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool thread! I'm a gemini but right on the border of Cancer (June 20).


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

-L-I-B-R-A-

weeeeeehh!


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Libra.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Scorpio


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Leo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sagitarrius


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm a Scorpio. 

No offense, but I feel stupid for even giving an answer because the day I start believing in zodiac "stuff" again, the closest I am to being even more so superstitious and superficial. This is my insecurities talking, of course...


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Geminids REPRESENT! :lol


Representin'8)


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> I'm a Scorpio.
> 
> No offense, but I feel stupid for even giving an answer because the day I start believing in zodiac "stuff" again, the closest I am to being even more so superstitious and superficial. This is my insecurities talking, of course...


If I understand you, you don't believe in zodiac signs? Well, I don't either but this poll is interesting because it tells you what months people are born. I remember reading a paper on how schizophrenics are usually born in certain seasons (don't remember which ones). Would be interesting to know why this happens and if there is any similar pattern for people with anxiety disorders.

So far though, it seems like a pretty even distribution across the year (Except fewer towards the end of the year).


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

August 23 - leo, but on the border to virgo


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm Leo, eat meat and sleep for 20 hours.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Leo.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Aquarius/Pisces cusp.
Feb. 16, Feb. 17, Feb. 18, Feb. 19, Feb. 20, *Feb. 21*, Feb. 22, Feb. 23, Feb. 24, Feb. 25, Feb, 26.
This is a really good description, at least for me.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Leo


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Aquarius_


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Pisces


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Crapicorn.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Libra

yay libra's in the lead!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Aquarius, the best one!


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Aquarius, the best one!


I actually do think Aquarius has the best astrological traits. xD

Capricorn here, which I think has the worsttt. 

Solar and Lunar signs yayyyy


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

gemini sun with gemini rising.


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

I am le Scorpio


----------



## Abigale (Mar 24, 2010)

Aries<3


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

scorpio


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Libra sun, Sag moon, Gemini rising. :3

lololstrology. According to this, I'm supposed to be really outgoing, charming, and attractive. lawl. xD


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Scorpio.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cancer


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

cancer


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Sagittarius.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

C'mon scorpios, we're tied for second.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Capricorn 

Im a goat


----------



## Paigey (Aug 7, 2011)

Leo!


----------



## Rabbitheartedboy (Aug 12, 2011)

Virgo!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am in the least shy sign - Capricorn. That's perverse.


----------



## Keuroket (Aug 14, 2011)

Libra.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

T-t-t-taurus


----------



## HowDaddyIsDoing (Aug 14, 2011)

*just a thought...*

if one is taking a poll on the shyest Zodiac sign, wouldn't it be hard to tell in the end, on a forum/website...that you have to be less shy than the shyest, and actually register, and show yourself to the world, SOMEHOW?

you may not have to give your name, but i'm just assuming the shyest type of person would be SO shy that s/he wouldn't even register for this online support-group...even with the anonymity involved.

anyway, i'm a Pisces...and really shy, even though not many would think so, if they met me. but yeah, i am. and it's annoying!!!!


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

taurus


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a Taurus.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Virgo


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i'm also a pisces


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Libra, on the Virgo/Libra cusp


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Cancer.
http://zodiacsigntraits.com/cancer-female-personality-traits.html
Almost spot on, weirdly.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

You forgot an option for those of us who don't care and find it irrelevant.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Virgo


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

*Scorpio*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Aries!


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

capricorn!
get it you ambitious goats


----------



## pastatoe (May 1, 2009)

Pisces.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I tis a virgo


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Capricorn.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gemini!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Libra...


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Leo


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Aries


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Virgo


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

scorpio


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course, the birthrate varies throughout the year, so that may explain some of the variation among the signs.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Aquarius.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Pisces. I'm a swimmer like Michael Phelps.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Gemini.... who are always described as "social butterflies" and "outgoing and talkative."

Um no.


----------



## BovidaeSixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Pisces


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Aries. "The most philosophical of all the signs" - Jim Morrison.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I chose Gemini, but I am in the cusp between Gemini and Taurus depending on the horoscope.....*


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

**insert funny yet witty Hercules quote here**

Sagittarius. I feel a bit left out. :blank


----------

